# My wife Jen and Royal



## writer45 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi:

I shot this of Jen and Royal today at a clients horse farm.

John


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## writer45 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for your comment.

John


----------



## K8-90 (Jul 2, 2008)

Really nice...Captured a cute moment 

And gorgeous horse!

However, maybe you could try a closer crop... It seems slightly awkward having so much empty space on the right when your wife is cut off. And to be nit-picky, I would clone out that dark spot on Royal's face (below his eye)


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow. What a beautiful moment you captured here. This took my breath away. Working daily with horses, having a connection, a bond like that with them, it's unlike anything else, literally. Nothing else at all. You caught such a precious moment here it really stirred my heart. I do wish your wife wasn't out of the picture as much. But I would leave the dark spot; I think this picture deserves some imperfection. The lighting, the subjects' pose, everything is gorgeous. Excellent work, best shot I've seen in the short time I've been at TPF.


----------



## writer45 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind comments.

john


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 5, 2008)

Beautiful shot! :thumbup:


----------

